# New Electric Range -best buy?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

We bought new appliances when we moved 6 years ago. Bought Kenmore (remember Sears???)
Anyway the electric range element went kaput earlier this year,so i replaced it -$200!!
It appears to be gone again now.
Wife want to chuck the range & get a new one. I agree. 
i'll research it a bit, but anyone have any experience / knowledge of the best brands / models to consider.
We DO NOT need all the bells & whistles!!! Just basic oven & 4burner stove top combo. with self-clean.
Wife does all the cooking, so its out of my sphere. 
We need a bit of a basic workhorse as we have a nice home-cooked meal nearly EVERY night. Also baking etc.
Our range gets A LOT of use!
She's always had the old-fashioned white with the coil tops so far , but might go the smooth top this time.
What / where is best bang for the buck these days.
(BTW we're on electricity, not nat. gas or propane) Comments? Thanks


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> i'll research it a bit, but anyone have any experience / knowledge of the best brands / models to consider.
> 
> (BTW we're on electricity, not nat. gas or propane) Comments? Thanks


I renovated my kitchen a few years ago and replaced the appliances. I spent quite a bit of time researching appliance manufacturers, warranties, parts availability, and the end result was that Whirlpool was the most reliable and the parts were the easiest to get. I'm sure everyone has their own story, but that's my thumbs up. 

Whirlpool Corporation is the world's largest home appliance maker. It's a US made appliance and it encompasses Whirlpool, Maytag, KitchenAid, Jenn-Air, Amana, Gladiator GarageWorks, Inglis, Estate, Brastemp, Bauknecht, Ignis, Indesit, and Consul, Hotpoint, Diqua, Affresh, Acros, and Yummly brands.

Many testimonials from techs online saying the parts are easiest to get from the Whirlpool family compared to something like Samsung (horror stories on parts).

Easy to purchase also. I went to Home Depot. Bought a new Whirlpool fridge and stove and that was that. They've been flawless for several years now.

ltr


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks lir
anyone else?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

re ltr comments above - when i go to homedepot.ca and filter ranges by "recommended" or " top-sellers", Samsung is at top of list.....


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> re ltr comments above - when i go to homedepot.ca and filter ranges by "recommended" or " top-sellers", Samsung is at top of list.....


Yep, no doubt. I immediately discount any recommendation from the seller, but that's just me. I spent a lifetime in engineering and there was a lot of evaluating products in that timeline, so I feel I know how to pull together information from a lot of sources and come up with a recommendation. I have no dog in this fight, so I am just offering my results from a couple of years ago looking for the same product you are now. It's an executive summary, nothing more, and others will have their own opinion. Good luck.

ltr


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

If you just want basic (which by your description you do), I suspect any of the Whirlpool brands will do. Some of their brands will be at a higher level while others will be cheap offerings. I suspect if you stick with an actual Whirlpool label, you will be in a sweet spot, meaning value for cost.

We have one Whirlpool French door fridge in our pantry and a top of line Kitchen Aid dishwasher. Our main fridge, oven and cooktop are New Zealand imports.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We had a service call a few years ago on a Bosch dishwasher that was in the home that we purchased. Teck came out, looked at it, and said it needed a part replacement at $350. Plus it would take 2 weeks or more to get it. So I asked, I think I should just replace but with what. He said get rid of the lemon. I asked what to buy. He said buy a Sears or a Whirlpool (same at that time). He said get the base model with no do dads. That is what he runs at his home. Then my spouse asked him about other appliances washer/dryer etc. His comment was to buy the base model and forget those options that you will never need. That is what we did . So far, so good. Now we have a fancy gas range that came with the farm. Spouse loves it. I mostly microwave so it is not such a big deal for moi.

At the end of the day I really do think that it is a crap shoot. You can get a lemon in most product lines from time to time.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> Yep, no doubt. I immediately discount any recommendation from the seller, but that's just me. I spent a lifetime in engineering and there was a lot of evaluating products in that timeline, so I feel I know how to pull together information from a lot of sources and come up with a recommendation. I have no dog in this fight, so I am just offering my results from a couple of years ago looking for the same product you are now. It's an executive summary, nothing more, and others will have their own opinion. Good luck.
> 
> ltr


pretty much agree with you!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

does Whirlpool sponsor CMF, or what?! :excitement:

side note - when the Kenmore replacement element I ordered came, it was from Electrolux...


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

BTW - any suggestions for best way to get rid of our current range? kijiji? the broil element & the 4 stovetops work fine, and da wife keeps it really CLEAN!  will i get anything for it like that?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

how about this one - pretty basic with self-cleaning.
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p....ccubakesupsup-system-in-white.1000829587.html


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

'nother question....cooktop - coils? or smooth top? we've only ever had coil. 
whats the diff? pros & cons?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

The one in the link looks just fine from my perspective (though I've never bought anything in that category).

On your current one.... give it away FREE on Kijiji. Seriously... Someone may be happy with it at a cabin/cottage. Giving away free saves you the cost to take it to the landfill.

Smooth top is obviously much easier to clean. Spouse had one when she was on her own and I used it when I'd visit her and it seemed fine....though I was more familiar with gas. But we are only into gas these days with separate Fisher & Paykal/DCS cooktop and oven units.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

AltaRed said:


> On your current one.... give it away FREE on Kijiji. Seriously... Someone may be happy with it at a cabin/cottage. Giving away free saves you the cost to take it to the landfill.


I'm not necessarily recommending this but I know of a number of people that have put their old non or semi functional appliance in the alleyway by their garage and miraculously, it disappears within a week. 
I want to know, who is roaming alleyways for discarded appliances and what they are doing with them? Fix and sell? Fix and put it in a rental suite or cottage?


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

You could replace the element yourself it will cost about 90 dollars which is what I paid about 2 months ago on my Kenmore range. I was thinking about replacing the oven but found out it will probably cost 1000 dollars or more to get a good range


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

They may fix and sell depending on condition, or use for parts. Kinda like U pick at an auto wreckers on a small scale.

When spouse packed up and moved out of Calgary inner city, we put a lot of things in the back alley against her garage. Almost everything disappeared in days.


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

milhouse said:


> I want to know, who is roaming alleyways for discarded appliances and what they are doing with them? Fix and sell? Fix and put it in a rental suite or cottage?


They're being scooped by metal recyclers.
I put out a 30 year-old fridge with a crumbling door seal. It was gone within two hours.
During a reno we had a bin. One morning I came downstairs and saw three guys in it. They were pulling any metal they could find -- old aluminum screens, even.
As for new appliances, the advice to go basic is sound.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

fireseeker said:


> They're being scooped by metal recyclers.


Hmm, that's interesting. I wouldn't think it would be that lucrative for the effort. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

If you're "buying" a new appliance, can't the retailer pick up, remove and dispose the old one from your premise for you? Heck alot hassles (move to curb/laneway, or post on Kijiji or whatever) than getting rid of it yourself.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I have heard great recommendations for induction cooktops. Even people who buy a separate induction cooker to set up beside their electric range. Not only ease of cleaning, but as fast and easy to control as gas.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

Induction is amazing but it often can mean a new set of pots and pans to go with it.

Flat tops are the best way to go for ease of use and cleaning. If you can, get one with the controls in the front. Much safer for women (shorter arms) and the elderly and/or the forgetful as they are not constantly reaching over hot stuff to reach the controls.

I love Samsung products. Had two great Samsung fridges. But, I do recognize they are not known as a reliable brand. Will also agree with the poster that didn't like the Bosch dishwasher. Ours is not great. Cheaply made.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

new dog said:


> You could replace the element yourself it will cost about 90 dollars which is what I paid about 2 months ago on my Kenmore range. I was thinking about replacing the oven but found out it will probably cost 1000 dollars or more to get a good range


did that...3 months ago....$200....0n the blink again now, although element "looks"fine


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Is the oven element really $100 or more? When ours went in a previous house, it was a $25 part from a parts store and took me 4 mins to switch out.

Getting rid of the old one - put it on kijiji. Someone will pay for it, even if it doesn't work 100%. I've done this a few times and have been surprised that people want a range that doesn't function 100%. Or put it on the curb and it will disappear. Or pay the new appliance company $60 or whatever it is and they'll take it away.

Whirlpool also makes IKEA branded products. The nice thing about them is they come with a 5 yr warranty. It's pretty much no questions asked. We had a problem with our IKEA dishwasher. Called the ikea number, told them roughly when I bought it and they sent someone out 2 days later. Simple fix. They never asked for a receipt and I didn't register the warranty.

We have a frigidaire induction. Love it. The induction top is so easy to clean - the lack of heat means no caked on food. Heat up times are at least twice as fast and temperature control is better than standard electric. We had to buy a new frying pan, but everything else worked. More energy efficient too.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

My wife said she wanted a simple stove without bells and whistles, strictly electro-mechanical dials without any computer inside; yet we wound up with a flat top - because cleaning out those stupid pans under the elements was a pain. 

So now, once you're into a flat top, the computerized bells and whistles are unavoidable. Slowly I've convinced her to use the programability of the stove/oven. The clincher was one day when it was too cool for her dough to rise, and I suggested she try the "proof" setting of the oven. Now she likes it, except for the Samsung clock display that is blue and hard to read at a distance.

Whenever I buy new appliances/furniture I ask about if they'll remove the old ones. They may charge extra for it, but for me, worth avoiding the hassle of not having to haul it somewhere. Sometimes they donate it to charity if it's still in working condition.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

well...just found out Home Depot doesnt stock ranges - 2-3 week delivery, so they're out! (ours is shot)
not having a ton of luck finding one we like in stock anywhere.

What do people think of GE brand? we like this baby, and its available here!!:

https://www.geappliances.ca/en/products/cooking/ranges/applproducts/JCB630DKWW


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> What do people think of GE brand? we like this baby, and its available here!!:
> 
> https://www.geappliances.ca/en/products/cooking/ranges/applproducts/JCB630DKWW


That looks exactly like a GE stove we used to have. We liked it and had it for 5 years without it breaking on us. (only 5 because we moved and left it behind)

For cleaning the top you will want this:
https://amzn.to/2CurHwD


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Spudd said:


> That looks exactly like a GE stove we used to have. We liked it and had it for 5 years without it breaking on us. (only 5 because we moved and left it behind)
> 
> For cleaning the top you will want this:
> https://amzn.to/2CurHwD


thanks spudd. i think they throw in a little tube of that cleaner! &#55357;&#56859;


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000,

GE reliability is considered suspect, but I believe with a no frills, completely mechanical stove, it really matters very little, since they are so easy to fix and troubleshoot a problem if it occurs. Parts shouldn't be too hard to find with a GE.

Problems with appliances begin with added features, and especially once you move into electronic controls. 

It's the same situation with fridges. If you want no troubles, forget about anything that connects to water in a fridge and you're golden. It's guaranteed the first failure. 

You asked about flat top versus coil. I've had both. I do like the flat glass top as it looks modern and I basically get another flat surface to use in the kitchen (when the stove isn't in use). When you first get a flat top, sometimes you forget that you just used the stove an hour ago and that freaking glass is hot for hours! In fact, they have a caution light on the front panel that is labelled HOT SURFACE just to remind you that the glass hasn't cooled yet. Yep, I got a nice surprise quite a few times until I always looked at that light before getting near the surface top.

People claim it's easier to clean, but I don't really agree. Both flattop and coil have their problems with cleaning. 
With coils, you line the pots with tin foil and every month or so you remove the messy pots and reline them with foil - meh, no big deal. 
With flat tops, when something boils over, it basically burns on the glass, you wipe it up later and find that it is basically fused to the glass. So, once a month you get out the over-priced cleaner and a curly-kate along with a razor blade and eventually restore the top to a shining glass surface. It ain't a lot easier than re-lining your coil pots with tin foil - IMO.

With the flat tops, you often get front panel controls. I really like these. The guy that originally decided that controls should be at the back of the stove was a dummy. A pot starts to boil over so you reach to turn it down and the steam scalds your arm - duh. The front panel controls removes any chance of reaching over the stove. The problem is that children might be able to access the controls, but manufacturers have solved that by locking the controls to only allow an adult to use them.

With the flat tops, most have 5 burners. I like that feature myself and use it quite often. I've gotten use to programming a touch panel to operate my stove, but the day it doesn't work is when I'll be cursing and trying to figure out how to fix it. The mechanical stoves are so easy to repair.

Convection ovens. I've played with mine and haven't really fell in love with it. Maybe I need more education, but it seems to dry everything out.

ltr


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks again ltr.
we bit the bullet & just signed off on that GE model! the flattop & stainless steel will be firsts for us.
i just hope the range they deliver isnt a lemon!


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> thanks again ltr.
> we bit the bullet & just signed off on that GE model! the flattop & stainless steel will be firsts for us.
> i just hope the range they deliver isnt a lemon!


Nice - get cookin". :encouragement:


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

like_to_retire said:


> With flat tops, when something boils over, it basically burns on the glass, you wipe it up later and find that it is basically fused to the glass. So, once a month you get out the over-priced cleaner and a curly-kate along with a razor blade and eventually restore the top to a shining glass surface. It ain't a lot easier than re-lining your coil pots with tin foil - IMO.


While what you say is true, it is not true with "flat-top" induction models. They are always cool to the touch. It is the pot that heats up.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

Good luck jargey; hope it works out for you.

I have a coil-top (31 yr old Frigidaire). One of these days, it'll conk out, no doubt. I've been leary of smooth-tops because
- difficult to clean (special goop needed)
- would need a whole new set of pots/pans (need to be flat bottom for smooth top)
- I know I'd forget not to put a hot lid on the stove top
- you break the top it's > $1000 to replace it.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

My wife and I wonder why here in N. America they still cling to the old fashioned style of many appliances. When she first saw a typical Canadian 'range', she asked me a couple of questions.

How do you clean all the spills that run down the sides, behind and under the range? Why are the controls at the back necessitating putting your hand/arm over the top of pots and pans that are hot? Why would you put up with having to clean spills in/under the electric coils? Why would you want an oven that requires you to bend down to put things in and take them out?

This is typical N. American: https://www.canadianappliance.ca/pr...mw3n46h531WV26rHZN8XblFI9SusEHhgaAiQfEALw_wcB

There are of course some more modern ranges available in N. America but the standard is still the same old same old.

Compare it to this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivuo65hDprA

My wife has been using a 'hob' built into the counter top since the 90s and wall mounted in cabinet ovens as well. When we renovated our kitchen here, we went to the more modern (and sensible) European style of an in-counter cooktop and in cabinet wall mounted oven. If our cooktop packs it in, the next one will be induction. If the oven packs it in, we will not need to replace both the oven and cooktop as you are having to do jargey3000 and we certainly won't need to be asking if we can get a few bucks for the old one from someone.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Retired Peasant said:


> Good luck jargey; hope it works out for you.
> 
> I have a coil-top (31 yr old Frigidaire). One of these days, it'll conk out, no doubt. I've been leary of smooth-tops because
> - difficult to clean (special goop needed)
> ...


I think all your points are quite true. I'm sure some may poo-poo your list, but I agree with it.

- I know when I got my flat top I put my pots and pans on the surface moved them around and it made a horrible scratchy sound on the glass. That's because the bottoms of those pots have been grinding away on those coils for so many years. I took all my pots and pans and sanded them down to very smooth and then polished the bottoms with my buffer. Now they slide around like they're on air. No scratching of my nice glass surface. I look at some of my friends and kids flat tops and they're all scratched. I see an entire youtube community showing how to labouriously remove scratches. Screw that, don't scratch it in the first place.

- yeah, you need special goop and a razor blade to clean the glass once in a while. A lot more effort than replacing a bit of tin foil in the coil pots.

- that nice big black surface is very inviting to place stuff on just like it was a counter top. The glass really holds the heat after using it to cook on, and until I got trained, I would invariably come into the kitchen about a half hour after dinner and place something on the surface and near burn my hand. Sure, there's a teeny LED that warns of "Hot Surface". Easy to ignore.

- whenever a coil failed over the years with my old stoves I just pulled it out and went over to the store and then stuck the new one in. I haven't quite figured how that's done with a glass top, but I'm sure it will involve youtube.

- yeah, no doubt the glass cost $1000 and accidents do happen.

But it sure looks cool and modern. I like the look of my range. It's all stainless steel and black with touch screens and front dials and cost two grand. Sheesh.

ltr


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Longtimeago said:


> My wife and I wonder why here in N. America they still cling to the old fashioned style of many appliances. When she first saw a typical Canadian 'range', she asked me a couple of questions.


It's cheaper to buy a standard range than one that has to be "built in". Cheaper to fix and easier to replace, also.

Pull it out once a year and clean the sides/underneath.

I wouldn't say coil burners are "standard" in North America. Maybe over 10 years ago they were. Most people have switched over to smooth tops, though a small percentage have switched back to coils for various reasons. Other people are just upgrading to newer technology as their old range dies.

That Bosch looks awfully expensive... though I'm sure it's a very nice appliance, the average person need to be more practical in their spending.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Retired Peasant said:


> Good luck jargey; hope it works out for you.
> 
> I have a coil-top (31 yr old Frigidaire). One of these days, it'll conk out, no doubt. I've been leary of smooth-tops because
> - difficult to clean (special goop needed)
> ...


I'm concerned about the pots & pans thing? ours have been used on nothing but the coils forever. this will be our first flattop.
dont most pots & pans have "flat" bottoms" ???
and what happens if you do , god forbid, try to use a pot or pan with a roundy bottom???
i'm not keen on having to get a whole bunch of new pots & pans.
is it that big of an issue??


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

and another question.
I understand about the flattops staying hot after they're turned off, but which style (coil or flattop) tends to HEAT UP quicker? 
or is there any noticeable difference?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

_- I know when I got my flat top I put my pots and pans on the surface moved them around and it made a horrible scratchy sound on the glass. That's because the bottoms of those pots have been grinding away on those coils for so many years. I took all my pots and pans and sanded them down to very smooth and then polished the bottoms with my buffer. Now they slide around like they're on air. No scratching of my nice glass surface. I look at some of my friends and kids flat tops and they're all scratched. I see an entire youtube community showing how to labouriously remove scratches. Screw that, don't scratch it in the first place._

i'm not looking forward to having to do that either!


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> I'm concerned about the pots & pans thing? ours have been used on nothing but the coils forever. this will be our first flattop.
> don't most pots & pans have "flat" bottoms" ???


Yeah, most pots and pans have a flat bottoms. Just look at them. Do they sit flat?

Be aware of my warning about scratching your glass flat top though. Would you drag your pots and pans over a piece of glass and feel that it won't scratch? You might want to fine sand any major problems away to avoid that situation.

ltr


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> Yeah, most pots and pans have a flat bottoms. Just look at them. Do they sit flat?
> 
> Be aware of my warning about scratching your glass flat top though. Would you drag your pots and pans over a piece of glass and feel that it won't scratch? You might want to fine sand any major problems away to avoid that situation.
> 
> ltr


funny thing....I've never gotten out all my pots & pans & examined their bottoms for flatness:excitement::excitement:


soooo...what actually happens if you do try to use a non-perfectly-flat-bottomed pot or pan...??

.....hmmmmm..... re-thinking "coil" here......(new one not delivered yet)


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> funny thing....I've never gotten out all my pots & pans & examined their bottoms for flatness:excitement::excitement:
> 
> 
> soooo...what actually happens if you do try to use a non-perfectly-flat-bottomed pot or pan...??
> ...


Nothing actually happens other than the pot may not heat up quite as nicely as it did on a coil (which benefits from close contact of the heat source regardless of its flatness). You'll learn to adapt to the fact that a pot doesn't heat as quickly with a flat top, it takes more time, but it does provide a nice even heat. It's just something you'll figure out after using it a few times. The more flat connection your pots make with the glass, the better it works. You can get away with some fairly wonky pots using a coil system, and not so much with a glass top.

This is why everyone likes gas. You place any crappy pot on the gas element and turn it on, it instantly heats. 
With a coil, it's not so fast, there's a delay, but a crappy pot works fine. 
Then there's glass. You can see the red hot coiled element instantly below the glass, but it takes a while to heat the glass up, and then you better have good contact with the pot to get the best heating situation. Once heated it works great. It's a learning curve to use a flat top. I actually like it. I find I can turn the element off way before the food is done. The glass really holds the heat.

ltr


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks for your input, ltr.
looks like wifey is set on the new "modern" flattop....so we'll give it a shot!


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

We downsized into a condo recently and had to give up our gas range, no gas connection in condo. It had a perfectly good glass top range, but we hated it. and went out and bought a KitchenAid induction one instead. We cook a lot and our All Clad pots were compatible (magnetic). Wow. It is better than gas. Water boils in under 2 minutes, instant reaction to temperature setting changes, and a "keep warm" setting to leave something on the stove for a while without burning or sticking while getting other stuff ready. I cannot recommend induction enough.....


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

jdc said:


> We downsized into a condo recently and had to give up our gas range, no gas connection in condo. It had a perfectly good glass top range, but we hated it. and went out and bought a KitchenAid induction one instead. We cook a lot and our All Clad pots were compatible (magnetic). Wow. It is better than gas. Water boils in under 2 minutes, instant reaction to temperature setting changes, and a "keep warm" setting to leave something on the stove for a while without burning or sticking while getting other stuff ready. I cannot recommend induction enough.....


PS: KitchenAid also sent me a set of pots as a bonus, which were nice but we already had the All Clad so I gave them to a friend. The promotion is still on, see https://www.kitchenaid.ca/en_ca/promotions/free-10-piece-cookware-set.html

--Doug


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree that induction or gas are the way to go. Have to have high quality gas burners to be fully satisfied with gas. Big difference between a $500 cooktop and a $1500 cooktop.

We asked a number of local chefs from cooking classes at wineries which they prefer and a slight majority preferred gas. I think it is a personal choice.


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Cooking meat in a gas oven is great, meat comes out very moist compared to electric. (my experience is with propane but expect NG would be the same)


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

jdc said:


> We downsized into a condo recently and had to give up our gas range, no gas connection in condo. It had a perfectly good glass top range, but we hated it. and went out and bought a KitchenAid induction one instead. We cook a lot and our All Clad pots were compatible (magnetic). Wow. It is better than gas. Water boils in under 2 minutes, instant reaction to temperature setting changes, and a "keep warm" setting to leave something on the stove for a while without burning or sticking while getting other stuff ready. I cannot recommend induction enough.....


jdc - mind me asking approx. what that kitchenaid costs...?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

jdc said:


> We downsized into a condo recently and had to give up our gas range, no gas connection in condo. It had a perfectly good glass top range, but we hated it. and went out and bought a KitchenAid induction one instead. We cook a lot and our All Clad pots were compatible (magnetic). Wow. It is better than gas. Water boils in under 2 minutes, instant reaction to temperature setting changes, and a "keep warm" setting to leave something on the stove for a while without burning or sticking while getting other stuff ready. I cannot recommend induction enough.....


Thanks. I think the confusion between induction and smooth top electric has been confused in this thread. There is no comparison. Induction give control like gas and the top does not get hot. But don't listen to us. Here is Consumer Reports.

and for those who need to see things to believe them!


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

nathan79 said:


> It's cheaper to buy a standard range than one that has to be "built in". Cheaper to fix and easier to replace, also.
> 
> Pull it out once a year and clean the sides/underneath.
> 
> ...


The issue here no one is addressing is that buying a new appliance simply isn't sexy in most people's eyes. Yet if you think about it, major appliances are among the most used items you have. Generally speaking, you cook every day and yet when it comes to spending money on it, people balk at the prices of anything other than the most basic ranges. For most, it is 'which is the cheapest I can buy' that rules the decision, rather than which is the best for something that I do (cook) pretty much 365 days per year.

So what does, 'practical in their spending' really mean nathan79? You boil a pot of water in say 7 minutes on your glass top range (which has coils under the glass) and as some here describe have issues cleaning of spills that get baked on. That induction cooktop I linked boils the water in 4 minutes and the cooktop remains only warm to the touch throughout. Nothing gets baked on. The induction unit therefore saves you money (on electricity) and is easier to clean, which saves you time. Which is more practical?

It isn't practical spending you are really talking about in my opinion, it is simply spending as little as possible because cooking just isn't sexy enough. What kind of car do you drive? The cheapest base model you can find? If not, why not if 'practical spending' is what you think we should do?

I think it is pretty obvious that the reason people here in N. America are still buying ranges is because price is the only major factor they consider. They may be willing to pay a bit more for a glass top and stainless steel (the latest fashion) but double the price for a built-in induction cooktop, no, they need that money for some extra bells and whistles on their car that they don't need.


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> jdc - mind me asking approx. what that kitchenaid costs...?


Pretty pricey, I think it was about $3000. Well worth it for us, as I said we like to cook and hardly ever eat out. Our meals are better than we can find in almost all restaurants. We have the one with the small lower oven in the drawer below rather than the dual oven one which both were too small. When we moved, the place had a nice quite new Samsung glass top, and replacing it with gas was not possible. We had cooked with an induction in an AirBnb that we stayed at and found it performed like a gas range, so we decided to bite the bullet shortly after we moved in. I'm so glad we did.

Here's a link to the model we bought.

https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/produc...0ess/10396009.aspx?&fromBrandStore=kitchenaid


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jdc said:


> Pretty pricey, I think it was about $3000. Well worth it for us, as I said we like to cook and hardly ever eat out. Our meals are better than we can find in almost all restaurants. We have the one with the small lower oven in the drawer below rather than the dual oven one which both were too small. When we moved, the place had a nice quite new Samsung glass top, and replacing it with gas was not possible. We had cooked with an induction in an AirBnb that we stayed at and found it performed like a gas range, so we decided to bite the bullet shortly after we moved in. I'm so glad we did.
> 
> Here's a link to the model we bought.
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/produc...0ess/10396009.aspx?&fromBrandStore=kitchenaid


Yeah, all these testimonials about induction makes we wish I had given it a closer look when I got my electric flat top a few years ago. That model you link to is very close to my electric one except mine has electric on the top and that one has induction. I believe my convection oven and warming drawer is exactly the same (both models have electric ovens), so the only real difference is that the flat top is induction. This exception attracts about an extra $1300, and I remember at the time when I saw induction I hadn't heard a lot about it and decided I would go with what I understood. 

After a few years with an electric flat top, I find the cleaning a bit of a pain with all the burnt on stuff, and I admit electric flat top is quite slow to heat up. Certainly slower than gas, and induction and even coil. The glass seems to be quite a large heat sink, so is slow to heat up and also slow to cool. I've learned over time that I can shut the element off way before something is done cooking because of this heat sink.

My next stove, I will definitely look at induction. Might be quite a few years though.

ltr


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

It is getting a workout today, 10 people for Thanksgiving dinner. Making Jim Lahey's No-Knead Bread right now, to serve with Anchovy Chicken with Lemon and Capers (our latest favourite recipe). No turkey for us!

The chicken recipe is easy and doesn't taste like fish at all. The anchovies add unami for unbelievable taste. It is OMG good! PM me if you want the recipe.

--Doug


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

Bread is done.....


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

jdc said:


> Pretty pricey, I think it was about $3000. Well worth it for us, as I said we like to cook and hardly ever eat out. Our meals are better than we can find in almost all restaurants. [/url]


ditto for us. We have a nice home-cooked meal virtually every night, rarely eat out - not worth it, wife is a VERY good cook, everyone tells us, even our Italian chef neighbor. Usually disappointed with restaurant fare for cost and TOO MUCH SALT.. Take-out the odd time (like this weekend , with no oven!)
But ..3 grand??!!! whoa!...we've gotten by quite nicely up to now on the $698 Kenmore. Splurging now to upgrade to the $800 GE Flattop! :tongue:


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> ditto for us. We have a nice home-cooked meal virtually every night, rarely eat out - not worth it, wife is a VERY good cook, everyone tells us, even our Italian chef neighbor. Usually disappointed with restaurant fare for cost and TOO MUCH SALT.. Take-out the odd time (like this weekend , with no oven!)
> But ..3 grand??!!! whoa!...we've gotten by quite nicely up to now on the $698 Kenmore. Splurging now to upgrade to the $800 GE Flattop! :tongue:


You'll be fine. Remember that those $3300 induction models still have the same electric oven that your $800 GE flatop has. Sure, they have convection, but basically it's an added fan. Your turkey will be just as nice.

Just like you you, I use my stove about 365 days a year.

ltr


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

yes, our oven/stove gets a workout!

you'll have to come by for dinner sometime....lol....


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> yes, our oven/stove gets a workout!
> 
> you'll have to come by for dinner sometime....lol....


hehe, took a picture of what's going into the oven.

Vegetables tossed in oil and spices (potato, yam, onion, red pepper, carrot, brussels) topped with skin-on chicken thighs topped with bacon. 400 degrees for 1 hour.

So nice.

View attachment 19036


ltr


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

now THATS a good-lookin' meal! you must be feeding an army!
sheesh...you'd think you'd take pity on us - with no oven - & invite us over...

hopethat baking pan has a perfectly flat bottom! dont scratch your flattop! lol


----------



## jdc (Feb 1, 2016)

like_to_retire said:


> hehe, took a picture of what's going into the oven.


Looks good. Gotta love those one-pan meals!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

like_to_retire said:


> hehe, took a picture of what's going into the oven.
> 
> Vegetables tossed in oil and spices (potato, yam, onion, red pepper, carrot, brussels) topped with skin-on chicken thighs topped with bacon. 400 degrees for 1 hour.
> View attachment 19036
> ltr


We do the same, even in Mexico our dinner guests love one pot meals. How long does your oven take to reach 400 degrees? (We have a GE Profile gas oven in Mexico and it heats up quickly but our electric range in Canada takes too long.)


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

kcowan said:


> We do the same, even in Mexico our dinner guests love one pot meals. How long does your oven take to reach 400 degrees? (We have a GE Profile gas oven in Mexico and it heats up quickly but our electric range in Canada takes too long.)


Nothing even comes close to how fast gas heats an oven. Yeah, my electric oven takes a while to get up to temperature, but I guess I'm doing prep stuff and that time goes by quick. I do have a selection on the screen that says "Rapid PreHeat". Manual says it's 25% faster. I tried it once, and yeah, it was pretty darn fast, but I can't imagine it's too good for the elements. I suspect they dispense with any cycling and run them full on, as I also hear fans on when using this feature. I have concern it would shorten the life of the elements so I just use the regular preheat. I don't mind waiting.

ltr


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

When our house was built, there wasn't gas available, so at the time, an electric hook-up was provided for the stove. When the gas was later installed, it would have been too much effort to run new pipes to the kitchen, but fairly easy to the backyard patio.

I use our gas barbecue as an oven, year-round. I cooked our turkey(s) in it yesterday, and use it for pizza too. It does take a bit longer though, in -20C, to heat up, especially if it's windy.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

onething ididnt check... will the power cord wall plug on the new GE be the same as the one on the Kenmore? big ol' 3 (or 4) - prong thing.
im guessing theyll be the same?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> onething ididnt check... will the power cord wall plug on the new GE be the same as the one on the Kenmore? big ol' 3 (or 4) - prong thing.
> im guessing theyll be the same?


They're all the same - it's a standard.

ltr


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thats what i thought


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I think that the Amana products are quite attractive.


----------

